# Lower Back pain and ways to relieve it...



## Adrian (25 Jul 2005)

I just got back from a 3 week course, and sleeping on a cot (or something or another) hasn't been too kind on my lower back.  I've got a slight pain in my lower back early in the mornings and sometimes after lifting heavy things.  It happens often when I get into prone (you know that feeling in your lower back when you get into prone, just above your ass)

Anyways I know I'm probably whining and I'll be told to suck it up, but I was wondering if some of the older more experienced types here have some ideas on how to combat lower back pain.  I for one, plan on staying in the Infantry for a long time so I'm trying to nip the bud as early as possible to avoid further complications.  I know it could get serious if untreated and fuck things up.  One thing I know I'll have to do is get a new wasit belt and back cushion for my ruck.

But I've also thought about going to a chiropractor on a regular basis, or masseuse.  I was wondering if any of you have done so and if it helps at all.  A buddy of mine told me to get one of those blow up/plastic inflated balls that they have at gyms to roll on and work your back.

I'd love to hear anyone's opinion on all this....thanks in advance.


----------



## paracowboy (25 Jul 2005)

core work. Abdominals, lower back, obliques. Stretch. 
I have herniated disks in my lower spine. I live in constant lower back pain. 

Have you seen a professional? Have you identified for certain as to whether it's muscular pain, skeletal pain, or nervous pain?


----------



## Bert (26 Jul 2005)

Occasionally, I used to wake up in the morning with a stiff and sore back.   Sometimes it
was so bad I couldn't bend over.        But I took it like a man.       ;D

All kidding aside, I used to have a sore back too.   I basicially understood my pain was
muscular and not structural.   As part of a weight routine, I added the dead-lift.    After
performing the exercise, I found the back pain/stiffness disappeared as conditioning
improved.    There are many exercises and stretches for the mid-lower back.   Personally,
I find the dead-lift best targets the lower back.

The lower back is an area one should take care of.   Go see a doctor and see what they
have to say.   If its related to the muscular conditoning of the lower back, then consider
the dead-lift as part of an over-all weight routine.   Ask your doctor.   Read up on it.   Understand 
how to perform it properly or otherwise you could make things worse.    Cycle it with an 
abdominal routine.

Good luck.


----------



## devil39 (26 Jul 2005)

I keep my lower back pain in check by maintaining abdominal strength (and eliminating the 38 year old male tendancy to develop a "beer belly").  I find stretching the lower back, pelvis and hips helps too.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jul 2005)

Osiris said:
			
		

> I just got back from a 3 week course, and sleeping on a cot (or something or another) hasn't been too kind on my lower back.   I've got a slight pain in my lower back early in the mornings and sometimes after lifting heavy things.   It happens often when I get into prone (you know that feeling in your lower back when you get into prone, just above your ass)
> 
> Anyways I know I'm probably whining and I'll be told to suck it up, but I was wondering if some of the older more experienced types here have some ideas on how to combat lower back pain.
> I'd love to hear anyone's opinion on all this....thanks in advance.



You'll find that after a month or so of sleeping on one, you get used to it. You get the back pain six months later when you get back to a real bed. ;D


----------



## Adrian (26 Jul 2005)

> Have you seen a professional? Have you identified for certain as to whether it's muscular pain, skeletal pain, or nervous pain?



No I haven't.  It hasn't been too serious/non existant for me to ever even think about it.  Like I said, I'm trying to the nip the bud as early as possible.  I highly doubt it is nervous pain, most likely muscular.  But I'll be sure to mention it next time I get a physical.

Ok so stretches and physical training is a go...anyone have an opinion on regularly seeing a chirporactor or masseuse?


----------



## devil39 (26 Jul 2005)

Osiris said:
			
		

> No I haven't.   It hasn't been too serious/non existant for me to ever even think about it.   Like I said, I'm trying to the nip the bud as early as possible.   I highly doubt it is nervous pain, most likely muscular.   But I'll be sure to mention it next time I get a physical.
> 
> Ok so stretches and physical training is a go...anyone have an opinion on regularly seeing a chirporactor or masseuse?



I wouldn't go to a chiropractor, but that is just me.  Some guys swear by them.  Some guys swear they have been very nearly ruined by chiropractors.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Jul 2005)

chiro is fine for skeletal problems, but be selective in finding one. Lotta money-hungry quacks in that profession. Regular massage is supposedly wonderful for athletes. Helps in recuperation. But, I'd see a physiotherapist, sports medicine specialist, somebody with a piece of paper on a wall, before I took advice from a bunch of armydinks over the internet, personally. This is your health, we're talking about, after all.


----------



## swanita (26 Jul 2005)

I know this will be most impossible when on course but maybe on weekends off, using a heating pad would help relax the muscles or that icy hot patch thing i've seen in commercials might be good when on course. If the heat doesn't work (along with the strengthening exercises suggested above) then it might be a skeletal thing. Then i would suggest the doc to see if he/she suggests a chiropractor (i also am not big on them). Hope the pain eases!!


----------



## Pea (26 Jul 2005)

This is a little off topic, but I thought I would ask here since it is about pain.Well it's not so much pain, as just plain uncomfortable. 

The past few months I have really been noticing that ALL my joints crack and pop. My back does, my shoulders, and my knees. It is mostly my back and shoulders though. It seems every way I move I am cracking in some place. It can get painful after a while too. My shoulders grind when I rotate them too.

I am not sure what would be the cause of this. Am I maybe lacking some cartilage? Should I be taking some sort of supplement for joints or something? Or is this something a doctor/physiotherapist will need to help me with?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (26 Jul 2005)

The bridge is a good stretch for the lowerback


----------



## paracowboy (26 Jul 2005)

Card,
you're 18 and your joints are popping painfully? I'd suggest taking some glucosamine sulfate and chondroitin supplements. Also, you may want to see somebody about this. It's probably nothing, but it could be the beginning of arthritis. (My joints have cracked my entire life, including childhood). But, it can be a little different with females. Ya'll are more prone to osteoperosis (not an issue for you for several decades), but that's the sort of thing I'm talking about. Do you smoke?


----------



## Pea (26 Jul 2005)

Yes, my joints do pop painfully. They have for a while. I know my family does have a history of arthritis. I think I should look into those supplements. Maybe I should go see the doctor. No, I don't smoke.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Jul 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> No, I don't smoke.


oh, too bad. I need a cigarette.
Anyway, if your family has a history of arthiritis, it certainly wouldn't be a bad idea to see a doc about it. If only to rule it out. And those supplements have been shown in clinical testing to improve joint mobility/recuperation.


----------



## Pea (26 Jul 2005)

Yah I think I will go see the doc sometime next week. At least I will know if it might turn into anything serious or not. Always good to prevent it if I can.

Thanks for the help paracowboy!


----------



## redleafjumper (26 Jul 2005)

Physiotherapy can be helpful, but you have to do the exercises, and not just at the physio session!  See your doctor to make sure you don't have an injury to your vertebrae.  I have found chiro to be helpful when combined with physio, but again you have to do the exercises and chiro isn't for everyone - choose your practitioner carefully.

Acupuncture from a TCM (Traditional Chines Medicine) specialist is very relaxing and can help to relieve muscular tension.


----------



## joseph070 (23 Apr 2019)

You can't get any permanent solution for back pain. You have to do a few back exercises, maintain good sleeping posture and also sitting posture, avoid lifting overweight, etc. Taking physiotherapy is another way to get rid of back pain. For more assistance, consult your doctor.


----------



## mariomike (23 Apr 2019)

joseph070 said:
			
		

> Taking physiotherapy is another way to get rid of back pain. For more assistance, consult your doctor.



And maybe ask about massage therapy, if your work / retirement benefits cover it.

I have been an RMT client for over forty years. I originally went to relieve a back injury, but I soon discovered the relaxation benefit.


----------



## Remius (23 Apr 2019)

There are a few Yoga techniques that can help.  Basically fancy stretching.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Apr 2019)

redleafjumper said:
			
		

> Physiotherapy can be helpful, but you have to do the exercises, and not just at the physio session!  See your doctor to make sure you don't have an injury to your vertebrae.  I have found chiro to be helpful when combined with physio, but again you have to do the exercises and chiro isn't for everyone - choose your practitioner carefully.
> 
> Acupuncture from a TCM (Traditional Chines Medicine) specialist is very relaxing and can help to relieve muscular tension.





			
				joseph070 said:
			
		

> You can't get any permanent solution for back pain. You have to do a few back exercises, maintain good sleeping posture and also sitting posture, avoid lifting overweight, etc. Taking physiotherapy is another way to get rid of back pain. For more assistance, consult your doctor.



It's always possible the OP might not have found relief, but after 14 years I'm sure hoping they have.


----------



## stoker dave (23 Apr 2019)

Remius said:
			
		

> There are a few Yoga techniques that can help.  Basically fancy stretching.


I will second that.  I had back trouble about 10 years ago.  I tried a bunch of remedies but then I took a class called "yoga for a healthy back".  Learned a bunch of good stretching exercises and improved my posture.  No trouble since.


----------



## FJAG (23 Apr 2019)

I've had two major issues with my back and the first goes back to shortly after I joined the army and started getting pains first in my hip joints and then my lower back. Long story short this went on mostly unabated for a dozen years with none of the military medical system getting a grip on the issue (and me not going to see them that often as I should in the first place - basic army suck-it-up-syndrome) In my early 30s I was referred to a pain specialist who ran more extensive tests which showed I had ankylosing spondylitis which is a genetic arthritic condition where effectively the discs disintegrate and bone forms around the ends of each vertebra and essentially fuses them together. Luckily while my spine stiffened the pain mostly burned out.

More recently, two years ago, I was in a motor vehicle accident (a distracted driver rear ended me at a stop light) where my spine fractured at T10-11. As a result I am now the proud owner of two titanium rods and 16 screws that hold eight vertebrae together. There is continuing and varying pain not so much from the joints (which don`t move anyway) but from the muscle damage done during surgery.

All that leads me to the final two points. First, keep having the source of your pain explored as long as it continues. Change doctors if they can't come up with a reason. There is something at play here and it probably won't get better until it's identified. Second, have your doctor refer you to a physiotherapist who specializes in spinal issues. Not all physiotherapists are equal. I've seen two since the accident and the current one works at a spine clinic hand in hand with an orthopaedic surgeon. Their approaches were completely different. The routine which the current one has me on is designed to build up my core muscle strength to help support my back, while not working wonders, it is helping day to day. Core muscles play a major role in supporting the back and a physiotherapist can really help with that but before he can design an appropriate program he does need to know what is the root cause of your problem.

 :cheers:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Apr 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldG3599MqG4


----------

